# Help identifying a Montgomery Ward "Hawthorne"



## Acer-maximus (Nov 30, 2019)

Hi, new to the forum here and looking for a little info on an old tank bike. 

I'm sure the photos give more description than I could but I'm hoping to find information about this particular model.

Year manufactured? Location manufactured/sold? Original price? Specific name? Current value?

Or, please feel free to redirect me if this isn't the appropriate (or best) forum for such a request.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Krakatoa (Nov 30, 2019)

A picture of the serial number on the bottom bracket would help pinpoint the year and manufacturer.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Nov 30, 2019)

SUPER  NICE !!            That's Awesome.    It's in really nice shape .


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 30, 2019)

I agree a serial would help but I'm going with 1941 CWC built Comet. Cost new about $26.95. I'll let others chime in with current value. V/r Shawn


----------



## Rivnut (Nov 30, 2019)

Available through Ebay  or directly here on the CABE


----------



## szathmarig (Nov 30, 2019)

1941 Hawthorne Comet made by the Cleveland Welding Co.


----------



## TieDye (Dec 1, 2019)

@Acer-maximus This is one of the ladies bikes on my "want" list. Catalog says 1941 spring & summer. If you need to sell it, please let me know.
Deb


----------



## Acer-maximus (Dec 1, 2019)

Thank you for all the replies. The serial number appears to read: K08305

It also looks like there's a number 4 stamped sideways near the serial number.

Again, the photo is probably better than my description


----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 2, 2019)

Serial indicates the bike was produced approximately in the second 1/2 of 1941.


----------



## charnleybob (Dec 2, 2019)

Remember,  with Hawthorne bikes, you can have a total CWC made one, a total Snyder made one, or a half CWC-half Snyder made one.


----------



## Acer-maximus (Dec 2, 2019)

A google image search of 1941 Hawthorne Comet bikes shows a few images that are indeed very similar to mine. 

I'm still interested to learn more about the bike so if anyone has any other clues to it's origin or former life then please feel free to share.

Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## Balloonoob (Dec 2, 2019)

charnleybob said:


> Remember,  with Hawthorne bikes, you can have a total CWC made one, a total Snyder made one, or a half CWC-half Snyder made one.



A half and half? Do you have an example of one? Just curious. Thanks.


----------



## mrg (Dec 2, 2019)

T


charnleybob said:


> Remember,  with Hawthorne bikes, you can have a total CWC made one, a total Snyder made one, or a half CWC-half Snyder made one.




The only mix CWC/Snyder Hawthorns I know is when CWC came out with a springer first so Wards added them to Snyder built bikes if ordered because Snyder didn't have their own.


----------



## mrg (Dec 3, 2019)

TieDye said:


> @Acer-maximus This is one of the ladies bikes on my "want" list. Catalog says 1941 spring & summer. If you need to sell it, please let me know.
> Deb
> 
> View attachment 1104229
> ...



This ones a Snyder, aside from the springer being the big giveaway ( they had there own springer by then) as seen in pic Snyder has straight chain stays, CWC's kick up, that's only 39 & up and only some models


----------



## charnleybob (Dec 3, 2019)

Front Snyder, back CWC. You can tell the difference between their frames by the dropouts and CWC have a straight piece to hold rear fender, where Snyder is curved. I have seen this bike, same paint, all CWC. There is some theory that if you lived, again, east of the Mississippi or west, of how they would put bikes together.
If you read the very small print in the catalogs, you could order some interesting combinations.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Dec 3, 2019)

Nice Hawthorne's looks new old stock!


----------



## mickeyc (Dec 3, 2019)

That's all you Deb!!


----------



## catfish (Dec 3, 2019)




----------



## TieDye (Dec 3, 2019)

charnleybob said:


> Front Snyder, back CWC. You can tell the difference between their frames by the dropouts and CWC have a straight piece to hold rear fender, where Snyder is curved. I have seen this bike, same paint, all CWC. There is some theory that if you lived, again, east of the Mississippi or west, of how they would put bikes together.
> If you read the very small print in the catalogs, you could order some interesting combinations.View attachment 1105254



Yes, that frame in this picture ^^^  definitely has a CWC frame.  We have an early 46 CWC with the same frame.  The fork in this men's bike picture above is definitely a Synder fork.  The shape of the flat top on that fork, and the metal stacks are just like what's on my 1953 Synder Hawthorne.  Since the girl's bike is a 1941 for sure, my thoughts are that the girl's bike was finished using whatever parts they had on hand to complete it before manufacturing was shut down for the war. The rack and fenders are CWC all the way.  Either way you look at it, the girl's bike is sweet.


----------



## TieDye (Dec 3, 2019)

I guess there is another possibility here on this girl's bike.  In 1942 they had the "Victory 60" models.  They did not have tanks or rear racks on them.  It is highly possible that someone just added the tank and rack to the Victory 60 bike as seen in these catalog pictures.  What do you guys think?


----------



## szathmarig (Dec 3, 2019)

I think Hawthorne Victory model was only made by Snyder.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## TieDye (Dec 27, 2019)

Ok, here's the explanation for it not having a spring fork. It's a 1941 Comet, standard tank model, model number 260 C 3159. It cost $22.95 brand new. (See catalog information) The frame is definitely CWC, and the fork is Synder as it looks like my 1953 Snyder built Hawthorne. So, it's a "half & half" that was the cheapest model and never had the spring fork. @Acer-maximus 
So, the question now is, in its current condition, what is it worth guys?


----------

